# Landscape Estimate



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Sounds a bit steep, as the work alone shouldn't take more than 2-3 days, especially if he uses heavy equipment like a Bobcat. Using the bobcat, he will easily remove all that stuff in no time. Mulch wise, 5 cubic feet shouldn't cost more than $150. I think compost and/or peat moss should be added and tilled into the soil too before plantings.

You said that no plants are involved, but they will need to work around existing plants. That will drag things out. I think all in all, should take no more than 3 days and should cost no more than $800-1000. If he's stuck on that price, I would make him add a few things like maybe a few Japanese Maple trees. He's got other jobs to go to, and other money to make. For sure, he won't be spending 1 week on your property just to put down mulch.


----------



## clark lawn (Mar 25, 2007)

well first of all if this landscape has been let go for a number of years and they will be cleaning it out and removing the old mulch you will need to put down 4" of new mulch to do the job right. At 975 sqf that would be about 10 yards of mulch. dont waste money on landscape fabric it is best for use under stone to keep it from sinkng into the soil. Also put down snapshot not preen ( if he's legit he should be able to get it) much better weed control. My cost for that would be 1500-2000 depending on how bad the beds are to clean out.


----------



## Pilgrims Pride (Apr 16, 2007)

clark lawn said:


> well first of all if this landscape has been let go for a number of years and they will be cleaning it out and removing the old mulch you will need to put down 4" of new mulch to do the job right. At 975 sqf that would be about 10 yards of mulch. dont waste money on landscape fabric it is best for use under stone to keep it from sinkng into the soil. Also put down snapshot not preen ( if he's legit he should be able to get it) much better weed control. My cost for that would be 1500-2000 depending on how bad the beds are to clean out.


That is good advice.
The snapshot is good stuff too.
Its not cheap, but is my weapon of choice these days as well.
If your scaper is on the level he can buy it.


----------



## CallMeChaz (Feb 6, 2010)

As my entire career consisted of project management, my advice to keep costs down is always the same three rules (as you already acknowledged). 1) Estimates 2) Estimates 3) Estimates.

Depending on where you live the price does not sound outrageous--but if you still think you can get it done for less, then get another estimate. OK there is a fourth rule--don't overhire. 

SInce you are not putting in plants (you don't need a guarantee), and this is not a rocket science project, you don't necessarily need a "landscaper". And Snapshot is not restricted to a licensed applicator. I have a guy who does general handyman work for me for $25/hr. He's smart and he works his @$$ off. And he "works with me" on most of our projects. That would buy you 40 hours of such labor. However, this sounds like you might pay for least 40 man-hours unless you literally "work with him"--which is what I do so it would cost me about $500 labor. Depends on how you roll. Just a thought.


----------

